# Siard @ work at longe



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello,

A good friend of mine, Sanne asked me to put some photo's of the horse she is riding and grooming. She gave me permission to put these photo's here.

Siard is a 3 year old Friesian stallion. He has a lot of capacity and he's a sweety!
He hasn't done a lot but Sanne is picking it up slowly. He was riden before at his old stable but he had a 'break' as you can probably see. She's also feeding him a bit more. (I only picked the best photo's)









Meet Siard


















Those hindquarters  










With saddle on: (saddle is too much at the front, Sanne knows)



































Very nice!










Thanks for watching!


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

Woopsy, this topic is at the wrong place, isn't it?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He is handsome, what is his breeding?


----------



## Sanne (Apr 17, 2008)

So, here's a message from 'the friend'. 

He's handsome isn't he.

I don't know his total breeding.. I know his dad is Onne..
Further.. I really don't know..


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I got to see Onne at Leeuwarden in January, he was so impressive! The photos and the movies are nothing like seeing the horses in person, he was larger than life! 

Anyway, I hope Siard does well, is your friend preparing him for the keuring this year?


----------



## Sanne (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Sara,

I don't think Siard is going to the keuring this year.. I'm not sure though.. We wíll take the foals and mares to the keuring.. 
The last one is born this night.. adorable little thing.

We have the sister of Siard (Jasmijn) also standing and we just had a marefoal from Onne too..

Let's see how big they are gonna get.

*edit: Did you flew to holland just to see Onne? Or do I get you wrong..


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I did not go just to see Onne, I flew over with my friend for the hengstenkeuring. It was also my first visit to Friesland and my first time to see the stallion show; very exciting! 

I hope all your foals stay healthy, my friend has 2 on the way here; one by Feike and one by Wander.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

my god he is beautiful!!!! :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG he's so gorgeous!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 17, 2008)

Hahah thank you both!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Just beautiful..... :!:


----------

